# Floyd Rose 8 pro?!!



## teslasdeathray (Jun 10, 2018)

Why is there not a floyd rose pro for 8's? I love floating trems but Im spoiled by Ibanez's equipment on their stuff. Mainly where the tuners are, and how low profile they are.

Well I played a FR pro 7 and it was pretty much a lo pro like the Ibanez equipment. It was so comfortable. So Im ordering some custom guitars and went to the FR website, and all they have is that 1000 garbage. Its so awkward, and the tuners stick up so high sometimes you kinda hit em. Plus in my opinion it dates the guitar. I love the 80's and 90's, but come on lets modernize a bit. 

Have 8's not been around enough to make this? Im so sick of hipshots! I love the fine tuning on the FX EDGE and the height adjustment. Are there any alternatives besides Kahlers? 

Sorry for the rant and thanks for the help


----------



## cardinal (Jun 10, 2018)

Maybe eventually. 8 strings still seem very niche but so were 7s a long time ago. 

I would expect Ibanez to go first, though. They will do Lo Pro 8s for LACS type builds. We can only hope that one day they’ll do it for a production guitar. But I kinda doubt Floyd will do a Pro 8 first.


----------



## AC.Lin (Jun 10, 2018)

Rather than a Pro 8, i would prefer a new design, with rounded edges, something that looks more polished and not that raw.
But i get your envy for a Pro 8, this could actually be fun.
Though i must admit i've never seen anyone having a use for a floating bridge on a 8 string. But maybe i've been looking in the wrong direction, who knows !


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 10, 2018)

I like floating trems because you really get the action super low, and the springs allow the string to give a little, and you have control over tension better instead having to rely soley in string gauge (ATM I use 82 to 10). Plus theres the fine tuners! I mean yeah we could do the Dime Horsey all day, but really its to make the guitar a bit more dynamic and really have solid tuning. Again my opinion.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 10, 2018)

I have an Agile with a Floyd 8 on there. I like it soooo much better than my Kahler 8s. I wish we'd see more 8s with Floyds.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 10, 2018)

Folks just aren't into Floyds anymore. At least enough of them to push for new model development.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 10, 2018)

I wonder how much it would cost to make a base plate and then use oem saddles and fine tuners. I wonder where I could find a company to do that. Hmmmmm...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 10, 2018)

teslasdeathray said:


> I wonder how much it would cost to make a base plate and then use oem saddles and fine tuners. I wonder where I could find a company to do that. Hmmmmm...



Every custom base plate I've tried to source has been big money, especially after plating.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 10, 2018)

I too would not mind a lo profile 8 floyd nor would i mind an ibanez edge 8 trem. Hell, I wouldn't mind more guitar manufacturers making 8s with the one floyd available. nothing but +1s from me! I'm honestly surprised esp/ltd hasn't released one yet... guess my schecter c8 fr will have to do for now (awesome guitar, btw). An electric guitar of any kind without a locking trem is pretty boring for me.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 10, 2018)

I hate to be the “kids these days” guy, but so many new guitarists hate Floyds because they can’t figure out how to tune them. They spend 2 years learning to play guitar, but can’t be bothered with 10 minutes of a YouTube video and tune up.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 10, 2018)

Lol! Well Its media too. I was looking into my "niche" market, there are only 4 extended range players Ive found with trems on 8's. I guess trems dont Djent lol! Or make money


----------



## cardinal (Jun 11, 2018)

It also is expensive, I think. A Hipshot bridge is much less than a Floyd 8, and checks the box for having upmarket hardware. 

When I asked, Hipshot told me they are hoping to do a Contour 8 trem next year, which would be very cool, but I’m not holding my breath.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2018)

cardinal said:


> It also is expensive, I think. A Hipshot bridge is much less than a Floyd 8, and checks the box for having upmarket hardware.



It's probably a wash, price wise, when you consider wholesale cost. Wouldn't be anything stopping them from passing the small difference onto the consumer. 

I just think no one uses them. At least on 8-strings. Who right now is using a trem on 8s that would require a Floyd? 

I mean, they sell so infrequently that even Agile isn't rushing to restock the Floyd Interceptor 8s. I've never even seen the Schecter C-8FR at a shop. 

Unfortunately, unless Satch and Vai switch to 8s or the Meshuggah dudes go for trems, Ibanez isn't going to be any help.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 11, 2018)

well all im saying is, they make the 1000, so why not make the pro.:/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2018)

teslasdeathray said:


> well all im saying is, they make the 1000, so why not make the pro.:/



They're not, not making it to be jerks. There's just no market.


----------



## UnstableinLINY (Jun 11, 2018)

Schecter dumped their hellraiser with trem 8 but I grabbed one. It does play well. 

Besides FR, Khaler, there is these guys:

http://www.technologyformusicians.com/htbridge.php?lingua=2

They do a multiscale headless trem similar to strandberg but with an option for an 8 string. I saw a custom 9 string from etherial guitars with a 9 string version of this trem.

You can see it here:

https://www.instagram.com/etherialguitarsofficial/

8th image from the top (there is 2 videos also).

The only thing about these types of trems that I've seen people mention (strandberg users) is that the string can be pulled off the saddles if you mega dive and bend simultaneously. Not sure that's a deal killer but something to mention.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 11, 2018)

UnstableinLINY said:


> Schecter dumped their hellraiser with trem 8 but I grabbed one. It does play well.
> 
> Besides FR, Khaler, there is these guys:
> 
> ...



I've played the Strandberg version of this and it's about as "Floyd" in feel and capabilities as the Kahler. :/


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 11, 2018)

Thats awesome! I never knew that exisited.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 11, 2018)

cardinal said:


> When I asked, Hipshot told me they are hoping to do a Contour 8 trem next year, which would be very cool, but I’m not holding my breath.



Wait...do they not already? They make an 8-string headless version of that trem ( https://hipshotproducts.com/collect...cts/8-string-guitar-headless-tremolo-system-1 ), but not the "regular" contour? I honestly had no idea.


----------



## cardinal (Jun 11, 2018)

Yup. They do not currently make a regular Contour 8.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 11, 2018)

UnstableinLINY said:


> Schecter dumped their hellraiser with trem 8 but I grabbed one. It does play well.
> 
> Besides FR, Khaler, there is these guys:
> 
> ...





Technology for Musicians said:


> Thanks to its flexibility is ideal for use in instruments with funboard keyboards multiscale.



Who TF translated that?


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 11, 2018)

I heard funboards help you play faster


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 11, 2018)

I assume it's an autocorrect or voice-to-text from "fingerboards"...


----------



## bostjan (Jun 11, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> I assume it's an autocorrect or voice-to-text from "fingerboards"...


Well, the Italian for fingerboard is "tastiera" and the Italian for keyboard is "tastiera," so I think that the keyboard part was just bad translation, or maybe google translate, but I really don't get where the "funboard" came from.

You know, now I really want a guitar with one of these and a funboard keyboard installed on it! Maybe a little keyboard that makes like a distorted toy-paino-type sound.


----------



## trem licking (Jun 11, 2018)

UnstableinLINY said:


> Schecter dumped their hellraiser with trem 8 but I grabbed one. It does play well.



They still have both colors available on their website to order, so they are not discontinued


----------



## AC.Lin (Jun 11, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> I hate to be the “kids these days” guy, but so many new guitarists hate Floyds because they can’t figure out how to tune them. They spend 2 years learning to play guitar, but can’t be bothered with 10 minutes of a YouTube video and tune up.


I don't think that's the reason.
For example, i'm getting bored by my floyd due to the time i lose when i change the strings, or worse, the time i lose for the setup when i change my tuning.
I'm not slow by all mean, but it's just annoying.
For someone who changes tuning a lot like i do, it's more of a pain in the ass. And since the today's metal use a lot of stranges and differents tunings, it might be one of the reasons.

At least, that's my reason and point of view.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 11, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> I don't think that's the reason.
> For example, i'm getting bored by my floyd due to the time i lose when i change the strings, or worse, the time i lose for the setup when i change my tuning.
> I'm not slow by all mean, but it's just annoying.
> For someone who changes tuning a lot like i do, it's more of a pain in the ass. And since the today's metal use a lot of stranges and differents tunings, it might be one of the reasons.
> ...



What makes it take longer to change strings or change tunings on a Floyd in contrast with another floating tremolo system?


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 11, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> I don't think that's the reason.
> For example, i'm getting bored by my floyd due to the time i lose when i change the strings, or worse, the time i lose for the setup when i change my tuning.
> I'm not slow by all mean, but it's just annoying.
> For someone who changes tuning a lot like i do, it's more of a pain in the ass. And since the today's metal use a lot of stranges and differents tunings, it might be one of the reasons.
> ...



Yeah, certainly there are legitimate reasons for not wanting a Floyd. I’m just talking about people who post, “no Floyd’s, please. I can’t get those things tuned.” Seems like I see that sentence I log on wtb wtt threads.


----------



## AC.Lin (Jun 11, 2018)

bostjan said:


> What makes it take longer to change strings or change tunings on a Floyd in contrast with another floating tremolo system?


I said floyd as an example because that's what i use.



Hollowway said:


> Yeah, certainly there are legitimate reasons for not wanting a Floyd. I’m just talking about people who post, “no Floyd’s, please. I can’t get those things tuned.” Seems like I see that sentence I log on wtb wtt threads.


Yep, i definitely saw that before. But i assume it's a minority.
I really think that the hardware fabricated depends on the trending music. And since floating bridges are becoming more and more rares in nowadays trending music, well.... you get my point.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 11, 2018)

For me, just the little bit extra with having to pre-compensate for the amount sharp the strings get pulled when you tighten the nut down, combined with needing a special tool (I consider anything beyond my fingers a "special tool") to unlock the strings in the bridge and loosen the nut (and yes, I realize the nut is optional if you are OK with operating it in a manner that is compromised, compared to the full "system")...you pretty easily can change a string on a strat with one hand. 

I switch between dropped D and standard way more often than I ever used a trem, so in that case, a Floyd is really no worse than any other trem...but maybe "no floyds" is shorthand for "no trems" since 90% of the time if you're not looking for a Strat, "trem" means "floyd."


----------



## AC.Lin (Jun 11, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> maybe "no floyds" is shorthand for "no trems" since 90% of the time if you're not looking for a Strat, "trem" means "floyd."


I second that.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 11, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> I said floyd because that's what i use.


So Floyd versus hardtail?

I've owned Kahlers and Wilkinsons and Floyds and Parkers, and the Floyd isn't that bad compared to other floating trems, in terms of string changes. Any floating trem is going to be a PitA compared to a hardtail, though. I liked the Parker and Wilkinson systems, but really those never caught on too much in the aftermarket, so it's not a fair comparison.


----------



## bostjan (Jun 11, 2018)

Double double post post

I feel like a character from Goodfellas who says everything twice.


----------



## AC.Lin (Jun 11, 2018)

bostjan said:


> So Floyd versus hardtail?



No no. I meant floating bridge vs hardtail.
I talked about MY experience, with MY floyds, because I use floyds ! I would have talked about the edge system if i had one, or any other floating system.
I wanted to expose the annoyances of going through a lot of string/tuning changes with a floating bridge and the time lost due to that, but also the fact that floating systems aren't popular in nowadays music.

I did not think it was that difficult to understand me


----------



## bostjan (Jun 11, 2018)

AC.Lin said:


> No no. I meant floating bridge vs hardtail.
> I talked about MY experience, with MY floyds, because I use floyds ! I would have talked about the edge system if i had one, or any other floating system.
> I wanted to expose the annoyances of going through a lot of string/tuning changes with a floating bridge and the time lost due to that, but also the fact that floating systems aren't popular in nowadays music.
> 
> I did not think it was that difficult to understand me



Ok, I misunderstood.

When I used a floating trem of any sort, I always had a backup guitar, even if we were only playing three songs, just in case I broke a string, because, by the time I'd remove the old string, get the new string, search the dimly-lit stage for the piece of my bridge that fell on the floor, find my wrench, install the string, and stabilize the tuning, my time would be up.  Oddly enough, if I changed strings at home, it'd take me ten minutes to change them all. :/

I still love trems, though. Just not as much as I used to, because I switched to multiscale and there weren't any trems for it at the time, and it was just easier to bring one guitar and replace a broken string if I had to.


----------



## groverj3 (Jun 11, 2018)

If you think it takes too long to change tunings with a Floyd just take my route and buy more guitars . One for every tuning. TWO FOR EVERY TUNING (you need a backup, I'm not here yet). Besides, who wants to downtune and have your strings be floppy and feel different anyway?

Also, IMHO the best benefit of a locking trem is being able to do a real vibrato with them. On most instruments vibratos go both above and below the pitch of the note. When using bends for vibrato you're only going from pitch to above it.

I've also never been bothered by the normal Floyd fine tuners, and haven't ever felt the need to play a low profile trem. However, I also don't play 8 strings so maybe it matters to you guys? It doesn't bother me on 6 or 7 at all.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 11, 2018)

I like my trems low. It just feels like its in the guitar, and the action isnt so high. Also not gonna lie, I like the look of an Ibanez Lo Pro better that a standard. That FX EDGE on my custom is amazing!

And yes BUT MORE GUITARS!!!! LOL


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 11, 2018)

I like my trem buried


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 11, 2018)

Of course thats the FX but thats where my FR usually sit.


----------



## lurè (Jun 12, 2018)

I'd like to have a Floyd Rose on a backup 8 string; a rounder and more moder design possibly.

I used to hate trems but now I 'd like to have at least one 6,7,8 with fixed bridge and a backup with tremolo, just for fun.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2018)

Hantug will make a Lo-Pro 8, but get your wallet ready, you're looking at almost a grand.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 12, 2018)

Holy crap Ive never heard of them. They look awesome!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 12, 2018)

teslasdeathray said:


> Holy crap Ive never heard of them. They look awesome!



They're definitely cool!

I don't buy the whole Titanium = Tone thing, at least from playing regular OFRs with titanium bits, and even the fancy full titanium OFR. But the Hantug look very, very well done.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 12, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They're definitely cool!
> 
> I don't buy the whole Titanium = Tone thing, at least from playing regular OFRs with titanium bits, and even the fancy full titanium OFR. But the Hantug look very, very well done.




Well if I can get them to make a "pro" style trem, my life will be complete! lol


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 12, 2018)

OMG Max they said they would totally make it!! They sent me the 3D model and the specs!!


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 12, 2018)

Hantug I mean.


----------



## spudmunkey (Jun 12, 2018)

teslasdeathray said:


> I like my trems low. It just feels like its in the guitar, and the action isnt so high. Also not gonna lie, I like the look of an Ibanez Lo Pro better that a standard. That FX EDGE on my custom is amazing!





teslasdeathray said:


> I like my trem buried



Your guitar, though, NEEDS to have it burried. Not because of any aesthetic reasons, but because look at how low your fretboard height is in relation to the top of the guitar. That's a pretty low-profile fretboard compared to some other guitars. your pickups are also way lower down in the body than on many other guitars. You _almost _couldn't even use pickup rings if you wanted to.  If you surface-mounted a trem like you can on some other models, you'd end up with 1/4"h action.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 12, 2018)

PiCKUP RINGS!!!! lol!


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 12, 2018)

Yup my beast is a razor. in order to attain the neck thickness I wanted, lots of R&D was done. And no, no pickup ring will find its way on any of my guitars.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jun 12, 2018)

I really dig the current iteration of the 8-string Floyd (granted it took a bit of work to get the piezo wire slots cut) and don't think there's much of a market for anything different. I have a VS100 on a 6 string guitar with a strange tuning and it works quite well - I wouldn't mind a Wilkinson 8 string trem to be honest.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 13, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Hantug will make a Lo-Pro 8, but get your wallet ready, you're looking at almost a grand.




OMG Im beating the market!!!! You saved my life. I having it made. God I love these forums!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jun 13, 2018)

teslasdeathray said:


> OMG Im beating the market!!!! You saved my life. I having it made. God I love these forums!
> View attachment 61983



Definitely post it when you get it.

I'd love to see some up close pics.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 13, 2018)

No one on here would happen to know the string spacing of a Edge III would they?


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 24, 2018)

K, order is in and they are saying 4 weeks. Cant wait!!


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 24, 2018)

K, order is in and they are saying 4 weeks. Cant wait!!


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jun 24, 2018)

dont know why it posted so many?


----------



## MicrobeSS (Jun 24, 2018)

This is gonna be good.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 12, 2018)

all I can


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 12, 2018)

say is


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 12, 2018)

FUCK THe MARKET!!!!


----------



## cardinal (Jul 12, 2018)

Ertu is the man. That thing looks awesome.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 13, 2018)

Yeah It really is a stunning peice of work honstly. Watching it be made from start to finish is amazing to see.


----------



## StevenC (Jul 13, 2018)

That looks amazing! Thinking of ordering one of these trems for a project.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 13, 2018)

Does anyone know if Ibanez pays Floyd Rose design "royalties"?


----------



## cardinal (Jul 13, 2018)

teslasdeathray said:


> Does anyone know if Ibanez pays Floyd Rose design "royalties"?



I believe the last of the Floyd patents expired, so Ibanez does not pay licensing fees anymore. My understanding is that’s why the LoPro has returned to the US market.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 13, 2018)

cardinal said:


> I believe the last of the Floyd patents expired, so Ibanez does not pay licensing fees anymore. My understanding is that’s why the LoPro has returned to the US market.



That is correct.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 13, 2018)

Hmmmmm this very interesting


----------



## cardinal (Jul 13, 2018)

I have no idea if Ibanez has its own patents on the Lo Pro design. Nothing stops someone from patenting an improvement to something that someone else has patented (they just would have trouble selling that improvement without licensing the initial patent).


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 13, 2018)

cardinal said:


> I have no idea if Ibanez has its own patents on the Lo Pro design. Nothing stops someone from patenting an improvement to something that someone else has patented (they just would have trouble selling that improvement without licensing the initial patent).



I don’t believe that they do.

At least not on the older Edge designs.


----------



## Xaios (Jul 13, 2018)

Hot damn, that trem looks great!


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 23, 2018)

And It is done!!!!


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 23, 2018)




----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 23, 2018)

They even widened the first 2 saddles for me to put in up to an .86!!!!! These guys are amazing.


----------



## cardinal (Jul 23, 2018)

That is a thing of beauty. 

String-to-string spacing the same as the 7-string Lo Pro?


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 23, 2018)

its 75.6 mm. Just like the FX edge 3-8. Ill make it a bit more narrow but that is a comfortable spacing for me.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 23, 2018)

On the next one Ill go for .416 which is what a hipshot 8 string is.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 23, 2018)

I just realized, start to finish was almost a month. June 24th LOL!


----------



## cardinal (Jul 23, 2018)

teslasdeathray said:


> its 75.6 mm. Just like the FX edge 3-8. Ill make it a bit more narrow but that is a comfortable spacing for me.



Thanks!

I have a custom ordered for a Floyd Rose 8 and didn’t realize that the spacing was a touch wide (10.8mm instead of 10.75 like the 7-string).

I’m hoping that I can’t feel .05 mm (.35 mm overall), but if it drives me nuts I’ll beg Ertu to make me one like yours to narrow the spacing a bit.

EDIT hahaha I’m dumb. 10.8 string to string is 75.6 just like yours.


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 23, 2018)

Yeah the floyed should be the same spacing.


----------



## metallidude3 (Jul 30, 2018)

I was just coming here to post about your own personal order, apparently lol. Cheers, bud! I for one am ecstatic to see a lo pro on the market!


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 31, 2018)

This is unreal! Ok stay tuned for my custom Ibby!


----------



## teslasdeathray (Jul 31, 2018)

View attachment 63037

This is unreal! Ok stay tuned for my custom Ibby!


----------



## cardinal (Jul 31, 2018)

That’s so awesome. I’m kinda wanting to ask him to make a non-fine-tuner 8 trem for me to hack onto something...


----------



## Daevasmodeus (Aug 12, 2018)

How tall is that trem from the plate to the bottom of the sustain block? Might be thin enough to put in an S 8 string?


----------



## teslasdeathray (Aug 13, 2018)

you can customize the block, mine is an inch.


----------



## larry (Aug 20, 2018)

ohhhh.
oooohhhh maaan.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 1, 2018)

Well, would you look at that...

https://www.hantug.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=89_100&product_id=160


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Well, would you look at that...
> 
> https://www.hantug.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=89_100&product_id=160



Absolute work of art. 

If I was baller as fuck I'd outfit some of my own stuff with Hantug parts.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Absolute work of art.
> 
> If I was baller as fuck I'd outfit some of my own stuff with Hantug parts.


Looking at one of these 8 string Lo Pros for a custom, but the aluminium baseplate is a bit disappointing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Looking at one of these 8 string Lo Pros for a custom, but the aluminium baseplate is a bit disappointing.



How so?

The baseplate is aluminum, but the knife edges are titanium. The Lo-Pro design has the knife edges and baseplate as separate pieces, unlike an OFR.


----------



## StevenC (Oct 1, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> How so?
> 
> The baseplate is aluminum, but the knife edges are titanium. The Lo-Pro design has the knife edges and baseplate as separate pieces, unlike an OFR.


I'd prefer all titanium. I appreciate the knife edge is titanium and it functionally doesn't matter, but at $1100 without a locking nut it's $345 more than the 6 string for not a lot more titanium.

I'll still probably end up with this because the only other 8 string option is a 1000 series Floyd.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 1, 2018)

The multiple metal colors in that rendering/photo look odd...like mixing Polished Chrome and Polished Nickel, or Brass and Bronze


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 1, 2018)

StevenC said:


> I'd prefer all titanium. I appreciate the knife edge is titanium and it functionally doesn't matter, but at $1100 without a locking nut it's $345 more than the 6 string for not a lot more titanium.
> 
> I'll still probably end up with this because the only other 8 string option is a 1000 series Floyd.



Yeah, the pricing upgrade is pretty extreme, but I suppose he knows there's a ton less competition for 8-string terms.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 2, 2018)

For those with experience, how does the 8 string 1000 series Floyd perform and rate in your opinion? Can you do any type of comparison to the 6 and 7 string Pro or Original Floyd Rose?

I'm looking at the 1000 Series for my next guitar. I'll likely be a stripped down custom or perhaps just a body for my S8 neck, so I don't want to go for the big bucks Titanium one above. (I'd save that for a Custom Shop ESP.)

And as for background, every guitar I've owned since 1996, with the exception of my S8, has had a recessed Floyd or equivalent on it. Even when I block them in full, I love the hand feel and the over feel they bring to the guitar. Just can't get away from it.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 2, 2018)

I have a few guitars that I hope to get within the next few months with the Floyd Rose 8. A custom Schecter that supposedly would be done in November and also an RG852 with a luthier to be routed for one. Hoping the trems are nice. I’ve always preferred OFR to the Edge units.


----------



## trem licking (Oct 2, 2018)

the 8 string trems are as nice as the 6 and 7 string originals/1000 series... so really damn nice. i have a schecter c8 floyd rose and it stays in tune the best out of all my trem equipped guitars. it does everything any other trem equipped guitars will do (massive dives/pullups (if you have the strength haha), flutters, etc). love this guitar overall. if schecter, or any other manufacturer, makes a 27" model i will buy it... that's the only thing about my schecter that i wish was different, but it's definitely not a deal breaker.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 2, 2018)

trem licking said:


> the 8 string trems are as nice as the 6 and 7 string originals/1000 series... so really damn nice. i have a schecter c8 floyd rose and it stays in tune the best out of all my trem equipped guitars. it does everything any other trem equipped guitars will do (massive dives/pullups (if you have the strength haha), flutters, etc). love this guitar overall. if schecter, or any other manufacturer, makes a 27" model i will buy it... that's the only thing about my schecter that i wish was different, but it's definitely not a deal breaker.



Yeah, I likely wouldn’t have bothered with custom stuff if the C8FR were just 26.5” or 27”, but I just can’t deal with 28”.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 2, 2018)

I really like my 1000 series 8 string trem; it behaves as well as any other trem I've owned (though I think I'd prefer a VS100 in an 8 string variant, but I don't see that happening...ever). I have a copper block from the guys at FU-Tone as the stock block was too tall to fit in the body of my guitar.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 2, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> For those with experience, how does the 8 string 1000 series Floyd perform and rate in your opinion? Can you do any type of comparison to the 6 and 7 string Pro or Original Floyd Rose?
> 
> I'm looking at the 1000 Series for my next guitar. I'll likely be a stripped down custom or perhaps just a body for my S8 neck, so I don't want to go for the big bucks Titanium one above. (I'd save that for a Custom Shop ESP.)
> 
> And as for background, every guitar I've owned since 1996, with the exception of my S8, has had a recessed Floyd or equivalent on it. Even when I block them in full, I love the hand feel and the over feel they bring to the guitar. Just can't get away from it.



Yeah, I have a cheapo Agile with the Floyd 8 on it, and it's really nice. Soooooo much better than the Kahler 8s. But, I'm a floating trem guy. 

That Hantung thing is crazy cool. I wish they did a different, cheaper, alloy version. I would love for someone to do a "run" of Ibby 8s with one of those. (Or even a Floyd 8, for that matter.) So far everyone I've talked with doesn't have the CNC programmed for them, so there's a pretty steep time and money cost to design and tool for it.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 3, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback folks. It is helpful.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Yeah, I have a cheapo Agile with the Floyd 8 on it, and it's really nice. Soooooo much better than the Kahler 8s. But, I'm a floating trem guy.
> 
> That Hantung thing is crazy cool. I wish they did a different, cheaper, alloy version. I would love for someone to do a "run" of Ibby 8s with one of those. (Or even a Floyd 8, for that matter.) So far everyone I've talked with doesn't have the CNC programmed for them, so there's a pretty steep time and money cost to design and tool for it.



Not to worry, Halo has you covered:
https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Halo/Custom-8-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc

Let’s all just admire the timeless, classic design of that majestic instrument.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 3, 2018)

Kind of reminds me of a malformed Dean Cadillac. 

And I have to admit, I very slightly like the way it looks.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Not to worry, Halo has you covered:
> https://www.guitarcenter.com/Used/Halo/Custom-8-Solid-Body-Electric-Guitar.gc
> 
> Let’s all just admire the timeless, classic design of that majestic instrument.



It's ugly, but not nearly as ugly as it should be. 

To be fair though, Halo does offer the usual suspects of electric guitar shapes.

They still want stupid money for them though.

You can get Floyd 8s on Agiles, which offer the same or better quality for cheaper with many of the same options.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

Ive been tempted to order an 8-string Halo, but can’t pull the trigger because of so many horror stories. 

And honestly if that guitar weren’t 25.5” scale (at least it sure looks like it is from how the pickups are forced to be crammed together), I probably would have bought it just to check it out and because I luv Floyd Rose so so very much.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Ive been tempted to order an 8-string Halo, but can’t pull the trigger because of so many horror stories.
> 
> And honestly if that guitar weren’t 25.5” scale (at least it sure looks like it is from how the pickups are forced to be crammed together), I probably would have bought it just to check it out and because I luv Floyd Rose so so very much.



I was able to try out a newer (16') one used. It looked to be more of a production or short run of their super strat shape. It was on par with most Agile stuff. The hardware was cheap and the pickups were generic OEM, but fretwork wasn't bad. Materials didn't seem bad either, but the finish was opaque. 

I still don't know if I'd trust a full custom, but I have noticed that horror stories are mostly older. 

I will say, playing with their configuration tool is a fucking productivity killer.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 3, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I will say, playing with their configuration tool is a fucking productivity killer.



The Halo and Balageur tools are like instant Missing Time generators. You start, and two hours later you're like "WTF?!"


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> The Halo and Balageur tools are like instant Missing Time generators. You start, and two hours later you're like "WTF?!"



For real. I miss the Montag and Strandberg Swede ones. I spend way too much time on the Suhr one, but it just makes me doubt my order. 

When/if Kiesel ever gets one it's game fucking over.


----------



## trem licking (Oct 3, 2018)

I have also played with the halo builder... dangerous game indeed. As already stated, the prices are so absurd that it keeps me in check, but judging from that sample from guitar center posted above they may just be able to pull off something nice these days. mostly though, I'm eyeing ESP to release the next big ranger floyd... they seem the most likely to try it out, with Stephen having a few himself and they are usually willing to get risky on occasion.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 3, 2018)

The Halo prices aren’t bad for the level of customization they claim to offer. The same thing from Schecter likely would be about double; maybe triple from ESP. 

What worries me is that I believe the guitars are mostly made and painted somewhere in China and then shipped into the States for final fret work and QC, and that it can be a bit of effort to stay on top of them to get what you actually want.


----------



## spudmunkey (Oct 3, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> When/if Kiesel ever gets one it's game fucking over.



What do you mean? They had one almost 2 decades ago, and people complained it wasn't accurate enough. No need to ever do it again. 











.............


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 3, 2018)

spudmunkey said:


> What do you mean? They had one almost 2 decades ago, and people complained it wasn't accurate enough. No need to ever do it again.



That's Carvin, I'm talking Kiesel.


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 4, 2018)

Dang it, you guys! Now I want to buy that Halo. That gold hardware looks cool. Though, I do worry about the scale length....


----------



## trem licking (Oct 4, 2018)

Hollowway said:


> Dang it, you guys! Now I want to buy that Halo. That gold hardware looks cool. Though, I do worry about the scale length....


just buy and try! heh


----------



## StevenC (Oct 11, 2018)

Can anyone enlighten me on 8 string locking nut specs?


----------



## cardinal (Oct 11, 2018)

StevenC said:


> Can anyone enlighten me on 8 string locking nut specs?



Floyd seems to have the specs wrong in some places. The Floyd 8 nut has around an 18” radius and is about 54 or 55 mm wide. 

The Kahler nut is 15” radius and is a whopping 58 mm wide. Plus the strings are placed very close to the edges of the nut, so you’d probably want the actual neck a couple of mm wider than the nut to give you some breathing room. 

Ibanez has two nuts. Both are 54 or 55 mm wide. The nicer nut from the 2228 has around a 17” radius. The nut from the RGA8 is something like 15 3/4” radius. 

No idea of the Rondo/Agile locking nut, but it looks very wide like the Kahler nut and also seems to have the strings really close to the edges of the nut. 

That’s all I can thing of other than the headless stuff.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 11, 2018)

Thanks for the above info on the nut radii. 

While I would love to go full custom soon, I may just go back to having a body built for my S8 neck. I was planning for a Floyd and would have to retrofit the nut. Current radius is 400mm/16" and I love the neck feel so I don't want to change it. Going to have to do some digging now for the best solution.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 11, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Thanks for the above info on the nut radii.
> 
> While I would love to go full custom soon, I may just go back to having a body built for my S8 neck. I was planning for a Floyd and would have to retrofit the nut. Current radius is 400mm/16" and I love the neck feel so I don't want to change it. Going to have to do some digging now for the best solution.



Pretty sure the RGA8 locking nut is 400 mm radius unless Ibanez didn't match the nut's radius to its own fretboard (which I suppose is possible).

I'm trying to put a Floyd 8 onto an RG852MPB and right now I've opted to try it without a locking nut. I've seen some guitars recently that use a locking bridge with a standard nut and people don't seem to complain. I'll report back about how stable it is once it's finally together. If it's a total disaster, I'll try to get a 2228 nut on there.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 11, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Pretty sure the RGA8 locking nut is 400 mm radius unless Ibanez didn't match the nut's radius to its own fretboard (which I suppose is possible).
> 
> I'm trying to put a Floyd 8 onto an RG852MPB and right now I've opted to try it without a locking nut. I've seen some guitars recently that use a locking bridge with a standard nut and people don't seem to complain. I'll report back about how stable it is once it's finally together. If it's a total disaster, I'll try to get a 2228 nut on there.



It won't be too bad as long as you wrap the strings neatly at the tuner and keep friction at the nut as low as possible.

The one thing I've noticed is that big strings, like the 8th, get caught up pretty easily in the nut. It might be worth cutting the slots a little wider than usual and in a "V" configuration to reduced contact points.

It also means dampening sympathetic vibration between tuners and nut can't be done without having the potential to raise friction.

I think the best option is to use a single string style nut, like on headless guitars, mounted to a wooden shelf that's the same radius of the board.

You can also mount a locking nut behind the regular string nut, but that depends on what the truss rod access looks like.


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Oct 11, 2018)

cardinal said:


> Pretty sure the RGA8 locking nut is 400 mm radius unless Ibanez didn't match the nut's radius to its own fretboard (which I suppose is possible).
> 
> I'm trying to put a Floyd 8 onto an RG852MPB and right now I've opted to try it without a locking nut. I've seen some guitars recently that use a locking bridge with a standard nut and people don't seem to complain. I'll report back about how stable it is once it's finally together. If it's a total disaster, I'll try to get a 2228 nut on there.



I did some quick looking after reading your post and see many RGA8s in the $400 range. 

The neck seems to be the same as my S8, including the KTS support rods, with the locking nut. I may just see about buying a used RGA8 for the neck, nut, and bridge. I can experiment on the body too.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 11, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It won't be too bad as long as you wrap the strings neatly at the tuner and keep friction at the nut as low as possible.
> 
> The one thing I've noticed is that big strings, like the 8th, get caught up pretty easily in the nut. It might be worth cutting the slots a little wider than usual and in a "V" configuration to reduced contact points.
> 
> ...



Yeah, I’ve been tinkering with a 7-string with a nonlocking trem, and the G and high B do their typical lolololol notcomingbackintune!!!! But the low B is coming back sharp after a dive too.


----------



## cardinal (Oct 23, 2018)

And it’s on! Thanks to Brian Howard!


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Oct 23, 2018)

cardinal said:


> And it’s on! Thanks to Brian Howard!


----------



## noise in my mind (Oct 24, 2018)

Moar pics!


----------



## cardinal (Oct 26, 2018)

Have some annoying tuning issues to sort out. I can get it to stay in tune after dive bombs or after string bends, but not both. I assume the issue is the strings binding in the nut.

But damn Ibanez Japan knows how to build extended range guitars the right way. Thing sounds and plays and balances perfectly.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 2, 2018)

For anyone who cares: I massaged the nut slots a bit and poured graphite into them, and now it says in tune like a champ. Easily my most fun guitar. F# dive bombs all day!


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Nov 2, 2018)

I’ve been eyeing the same model for either an Evertune or Floyd install. 

This and the LTD EC-1008 are what I’m looking at before I decide to go with a full custom. I’d actually heavily customize the Ibanez if I got one, but I know I love the neck. The LTD is a gamble, but already has an Evertune. 

@cardinal How is the tone of the Ibanez? A lot of RGs sound a bit dull to me in my experience.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 2, 2018)

Kyle Jordan said:


> I’ve been eyeing the same model for either an Evertune or Floyd install.
> 
> This and the LTD EC-1008 are what I’m looking at before I decide to go with a full custom. I’d actually heavily customize the Ibanez if I got one, but I know I love the neck. The LTD is a gamble, but already has an Evertune.
> 
> @cardinal How is the tone of the Ibanez? A lot of RGs sound a bit dull to me in my experience.



I love it. Sounds like a guitar to me... I kinda a tin ears I guess. But it sustains and plays super well, two things that I am very picky about.


----------



## ra1der2 (Nov 5, 2018)

Man I'd love to see someone come up with a blade style trem like a floyd but with the string saddles like a kahler, the lock blocks on floyds are so tedious to me. Cutting off the strings ball end and vicing it into those string blocks sucks! We're long over due for some innovations here. Too bad after a decade we're still such a small niche in the market.

Rondo?


----------



## StevenC (Nov 6, 2018)

ra1der2 said:


> Man I'd love to see someone come up with a blade style trem like a floyd but with the string saddles like a kahler, the lock blocks on floyds are so tedious to me. Cutting off the strings ball end and vicing it into those string blocks sucks! We're long over due for some innovations here. Too bad after a decade we're still such a small niche in the market.
> 
> Rondo?


Not an 8 string, but maybe the Edge Pro would be up your alley.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 6, 2018)

ra1der2 said:


> Man I'd love to see someone come up with a blade style trem like a floyd but with the string saddles like a kahler, the lock blocks on floyds are so tedious to me. Cutting off the strings ball end and vicing it into those string blocks sucks! We're long over due for some innovations here. Too bad after a decade we're still such a small niche in the market.
> 
> Rondo?



Rondo actually made some weird hybrid Floyd/Kahler/something trem some years back. I believe it was a lot like what you're describing. I remember it was a knife edge unit with rollers on the saddles. I don't remember if it used a locking nut.


----------



## cardinal (Nov 6, 2018)

I think Schecter in the '80s had a similar design on some of their Stratty things. Strat-type trem with fine tuners. I don't recall if there were roller saddles. A lot of folks hate roller saddles; I haven't really formed an opinion one way or another. My limited Kahler experience has been fine.


----------



## ra1der2 (Nov 7, 2018)

Yeah, just projecting some wishful thinking.  I vaguely remember that cepheus trem, never tried one though. I'm really happy with my kahlers although it's true they can't fully dive bomb like a floyd can.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Rondo actually made some weird hybrid Floyd/Kahler/something trem some years back. I believe it was a lot like what you're describing. I remember it was a knife edge unit with rollers on the saddles. I don't remember if it used a locking nut.



Found it.


----------



## ra1der2 (Nov 7, 2018)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Found it.



That looks sweet wonder what became of them and if anyone here ever had the chance to try one.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 7, 2018)

ra1der2 said:


> That looks sweet wonder what became of them and if anyone here ever had the chance to try one.



They obviously sold, since they're no longer active (just archived) on Rondo's site. 

I guess there wasn't enough fanfare to keep ordering them, and if I remember correctly the Floyd 8 came out very soon after these were released and they just went to those.

I don't remember anyone on here getting one, and there is minimal info on the Agile forums from what I can see with a quick search.


----------



## ra1der2 (Nov 7, 2018)

Interesting for sure man, I remember that. Looks like a promising design as long as the metal used was hard enough to keep those blades sharp eh.


----------

